# Brasse eingelegt



## klaus marquardt (29. April 2010)

Hallo an alle Fischesser!

Hab`gestern einen 55er Brassen gefangen und würde gerne mal wissen, ob man den genauso( natürlich in entsprechende Portionen geschnitten ) braten und einlegen kann wie Rotaugen. 

Danke

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Ein_Angler (29. April 2010)

*AW: Brasse eingelegt*

Eine Brasse hat viel zu viele Gräten, deswegen würde ich den Fisch zu Fischfrikadellen verarbeiten. Einfach die Fleits mit Zwiebeln durch den Fleischwolf drehen zu Frikadellen Formen in Paniermehl Wenden und in die Bratpfanne damit, schmeckt richtig lecker.


----------



## pfuitoifel (30. April 2010)

*AW: Brasse eingelegt*

Hallo Klaus,
klar kann man Brachsen auch sauer einlegen,schmeckt auch super.Und bei einer 55er sind die Gräten so groß,daß ich die Fischfilets gesalzen und in Mehl gewendet in Butter ausbacke.
Die Gräten puhle ich dann beim Essen raus.Für so eine Brachse lass ich jeden Karpfen stehen.

Gruß,
Manu


----------



## Brummel (30. April 2010)

*AW: Brasse eingelegt*

Hallo Klaus,

bei dieser Größe gibts normalerweise kein Problem damit irgendeine leckere Zubereitungsart für Brassen zu finden#6.
Habe selbst zwar noch keine großen Bleie eingelegt weil ich sie lieber gebraten mag, aber es geht natürlich auch. 
Wie Ein_Angler schon sagte, auch Frikadellen sind eine leckere Möglichkeit, und geräuchert sind die "Klodeckel" für mich ein Hochgenuß:vik:.
Jeder hat aber einen anderen Geschmack, probiers doch einfach mal und entscheide dann ob Dir das zusagt.

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## Backfire (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Brasse eingelegt*

also da hätte ich mal ne frage dazu.
ich hätte jetzt keine lust, beim essen die gräten aus den "klodeckeln" rauszupulen.
was wäre denn jetzt die geeignetste methode, um sich schmackhaft und ohne erstickungsanfälle an diesen fischen zu delektieren?
braten und einlegen, räuchern und futtern, räuchern und einlegen oder doch frikadellen?

|wavey: Backi


----------



## Brummel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Brasse eingelegt*

Hi Backfire,

ich glaube daß Braten und sauer einlegen in Deinem Fall die beste Methode ist. Dadurch sollten die Gräten so weich werden daß sie kaum zu spüren sind. Manche schneiden vor dem Braten auch die Fische an den Seiten alle 5 mm mit scharfem Messer ein, so daß beim Braten viele Gräten verschmurgeln.
Auch beim Durchdrehen der Fische durch den Wolf werden sie wohl größtenteils beseitigt. Beim Räuchern bleiben die Gräten wie sie sind und müssen beim Essen mit der Zunge aussortiert werden:q.
Ehrlich gesagt, beim Essen von größeren Bleien hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit den Gräten, denn die sind eigentlich groß genug und gut zu finden. 

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Fabiasven (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Brasse eingelegt*

Erst räuchern und dann zu Frikadellen, was besseres gibts für mich nicht.


----------



## Torsten (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Brasse eingelegt*



klaus marquardt schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Fischesser!
> 
> Hab`gestern einen 55er Brassen gefangen und würde gerne mal wissen, ob man den genauso( natürlich in entsprechende Portionen geschnitten ) braten und einlegen kann wie Rotaugen.
> 
> ...


 

ich selber bevorzuge lieber einen Zander. hmmmm einfach ein Gedicht


----------

